# Should i overclock a old e2180 Cpu



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys , i bought a new graphic card and a PSU a few days ago and i was expecting to play new games on medium/high but it seems my Old Cpu is bottlenecking it.

I can put games like Hitman Absolution and Alan Wake on Full Max settings but my Fps is bellow 20 when turning so i was hoping that overclocking that old CPU might give me that extra 10fps or w/e.

And i dont have any money to buy new CPu or coolers,wents.

This is my Cpu:
Cpu: Intel Pentium Dual CPu E2180 2.0Ghz
4Gb ram
Gtx 460 760mb 
Psu Seasonic 520W Bronze.
Win7 32bit.
775 Socket Mobo 945GCM-S2L GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-945GCM-S2L (rev. 1.0)

So the Psu and GC are brand new.


I just read that E2180 procesors are made to be overclocked easily and that i could even get my 2.0 to 3,6 Ghz and here is the link Intel Pentium Dual Core E2180:Casual Overclocking, Beyond Everyday Computing | TigerDirect News

Btw i have never overclocked before and i am worried i might **** something up and my pc will fry.

So suggest please at what to do.
I also dont want to manual overclock but i want a program do it for me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you havent got an aftermarket cooler then you should not overclock. Read my guide at the top of the overclocking secion called how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad.

PS overclocking programs usually cause problems the only way to overclock is to do it yourself. My guide will teach you what to do. But like I said if you haven't go an aftermarket cooler you will damage something trying to overclock.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> If you havent got an aftermarket cooler then you should not overclock. Read my guide at the top of the overclocking secion called how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad.
> 
> PS overclocking programs usually cause problems the only way to overclock is to do it yourself. My guide will teach you what to do. But like I said if you haven't go an aftermarket cooler you will damage something trying to overclock.


Hi there, i did look at your guide but its to complicated for me.

I know absolutly 0 about that stuff and i will just **** it up so i dont even wanna try it cause if i mess it up i wont have the money to fix it since i spent all the money on those other parts,, and btw by problems what do you mean ? 


By aftermarket you mean a new part that replaced the one that came with the PC ? 

IF so i did replace my old cooler a few years after that and bought a new one but it was the most basic one, like 10dollars.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OEM type ($10) CPU cooler is not sufficient for OC'ing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Firstly if you follow the guide to the letter you can't screw it up.

Secondly the problems I refer to that overclocking software can cause it inteference with windows, changing the registry, incorrect settings that cause over heating or damage to hardware.

Third by aftermarket cooler I mean one that does not come with the system like the refernece intel cooler. You need a new cooler that will create better temperatures than the stock coolers can. The stock coolers are designed to work at the speed of the cpu they are not designed for big overclocks and there is no point in overclocking just a little bit.

Fourth if you do get a new cooler you would have to also get some new thermal paste and some arti clean 1 & 2 or 90% isopropyl alcohol because when you take the old cooler of the cpu you also have to remove the thermal paste and apply fresh paste.

Fifth to be looking at a good cooler $10 aint gona do squat your gonna be looking at something in this price range and you need to make sure you have the room Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT 2 Ball CPU Cooling Fan/Heatsink


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> The OEM type ($10) CPU cooler is not sufficient for OC'ing.



Wow there is never anything easy with PCs, there allways has to be that one last thing 



greenbrucelee said:


> Firstly if you follow the guide to the letter you can't screw it up.
> 
> Secondly the problems I refer to that overclocking software can cause it inteference with windows, changing the registry, incorrect settings that cause over heating or damage to hardware.
> 
> ...


Well that guide is just 1 way guide, if just 1 button in my bios is diferent it wont work and i will just mess something up.
Anyway i did found that cooler and its like 15Dollars here, not much of a difference than the one i have now.

Also OMG installing the coolers are soooo Arghhhhh, the last time i installled it it took me 3 hours and i almost broke my mobo installing it xD 

But anyway i might collect that money to buy it but can you tell me will it be worth it ? with that cooler and my current PSU will i be able to get it to +3.0 Mhz and not worry about over heating ? 

And how much extra Fps will i get in games, its really bottlenecking me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't say how much GPS you will get. Sometime installing hardware can take a while but when you have done it a few times it doesn't. Most of the time thee days its a good idea to take the motherboard out of the case to make it easier plus you might have to fit a backplate anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If your case Mobo tray does not have an opening for access to the rear of the Mobo, the Mobo will have to be removed to install a back mount CPU heatsink/fan.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Can't say how much GPS you will get. Sometime installing hardware can take a while but when you have done it a few times it doesn't. Most of the time thee days its a good idea to take the motherboard out of the case to make it easier plus you might have to fit a backplate anyway.


Well i dont want to spend that much money if i am just gonna get a few fps.
i am getting like the same fps on all settings so i hope if i OC the cpu i will +30FPS on all games:

When i was intalling this cooler it took me that much time cause when i insert 3 pins 1 PIN just has to go out of the damn hole; so damn iritating and i dont want to remove the mobo cause i never did it before:




Tyree said:


> If your case Mobo tray does not have an opening for access to the rear of the Mobo, the Mobo will have to be removed to install a back mount CPU heatsink/fan.


it does have those 4 holes but they are so annoying to install the cooler in . 

btw i dont know what a botleneck really is; can you tell me how much is it slowing down my graphic card or how that even works.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Think of a highway.

If all the parts of the highway are four lane 60mph zones, traffic will travel from the beginning to the end as fast as it can.
But if you have construction on a small part that limits traffic to 1 lane 20mph, then ALL traffic has to slow down in order to get through the slowest part.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> Think of a highway.
> 
> If all the parts of the highway are four lane 60mph zones, traffic will travel from the beginning to the end as fast as it can.
> But if you have construction on a small part that limits traffic to 1 lane 20mph, then ALL traffic has to slow down in order to get through the slowest part.


lol nice example and thx for it xD 

I just did check can you run it site and it shows my CPU as allways Failing the minimum requiraments and yet i can play it on high but with crappy Fps.

I just hope it wont bottleneck it after i OC it.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

What temperature is your CPU at when idle?
If it is too high, you will NEED an aftermarket cooler otherwise you risk thermal issues


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simply put, a bottle neck is when one component can't keep up with another.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> What temperature is your CPU at when idle?
> If it is too high, you will NEED an aftermarket cooler otherwise you risk thermal issues


Well i just checked for the 1st time and its 39¨C and i only had like a few basic programs running like Chrome and Bittorrent,AV. 
Dont know if that counts as idle.

I think i should replace the cooler anyway since the Cpu is spiking a lot i think.



Tyree said:


> Simply put, a bottle neck is when one component can't keep up with another.


Yes i just read a bit about and thanks .


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You bittorrent. Have you checked for viruses this could be why things are slowing down? A sure fire way of getting a virus is to torrent which no one does these days anyway.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You are saying people don't use the bittorrent protocol to transfer large amounts of _perfectly legal non-copyright infringing data_?
*giggle*
But yeah. Having a torrent client running = lots of i/o = lower performance, with a side dish of viruses


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> You bittorrent. Have you checked for viruses this could be why things are slowing down? A sure fire way of getting a virus is to torrent which no one does these days anyway.


I have the New Version of NOD antivirus but i dont think i have any viruses,
I only download stuff like series and games.

And i didnt format my PC for a few months now since i lost the damn dvd, i got the Iso on my HDD but dont know how to format it like that if it possible.

MIght scan the PC a bit later just to be sure.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont know anyone who uses torrent clients anymore. Think the last time I did any of that was about 6 years ago.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

BAN_KAI said:


> I have the New Version of NOD antivirus but i dont think i have any viruses,
> I only download stuff like series and games.
> 
> And i didnt format my PC for a few months now since i lost the damn dvd, i got the Iso on my HDD but dont know how to format it like that if it possible.
> ...


You shouldn't be downloading either since its illegal unless they are free and your allowed to or have permission from the manufacturers.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> I dont know anyone who uses torrent clients anymore. Think the last time I did any of that was about 6 years ago.


I see. Though, the only thing I use it for now is my weekly anime and to set up semi-automated data backups between my lan machines. I don't fancy not being able to shut down one or either PC when transfering a large amount of data. Bittorrent helps out there


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wkw427 said:


> I see. Though, the only thing I use it for now is my weekly anime and to set up semi-automated data backups between my lan machines. I don't fancy not being able to shut down one or either PC when transfering a large amount of data. Bittorrent helps out there


fair enough I only used it in the past to download my crime and super hero thrillers from the 40s which are all public domain anyway.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

My only irk is that I must manually initiate the download on every machine. Boo.
Could solve my problems if I got a home server. No time or money or hard drives for that now


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought it manually started on boot into windows.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Then torrent client does, yes. But every time I make a revision to my data I have to manually add the file to the torrent client. After that it is all automatic.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> You shouldn't be downloading either since its illegal unless they are free and your allowed to or have permission from the manufacturers.


I only download free and old stuff like anime like the post bellow said.

Btw *** just installed Far Cry and i had like 9 Fps. then in Prototype 10Fps, i am regreting i bought these parts,should have just bought a console.

Why is it that that some games are unplayable while others i can max.

The new games i can max out are Borderlands 2 And Mass Effect 3 and they have better graphics than Far Cry 3.

They use more Cpu ??

And btw is there a software that will scan my pc components and tell me how much Fps will i get .

Like i get 10Fps on low on Prototype 2 and some guy can max it out with the same PC as me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

BAN_KAI said:


> I only download free and old stuff like anime like the post bellow said.
> 
> Btw *** just installed Far Cry and i had like 9 Fps. then in Prototype 10Fps, i am regreting i bought these parts,should have just bought a console.
> 
> ...


Depends on the specs of the game.

You can run benchmark software which will give you an indication of how good your system is. This is what overclockers use to see what score they get.

Consoles are really a poor choice in my opinon they are for people who have no idea about computers and what it takes to code a good game. Although unless you have a crap pc then a console will be better.

My current system imo is far better than an xbox and its not top of the range.

The only thing with pc gaming is that if you do not keep up with upgrading or keeping things current then at some point you will run into problems. With consoles you don't have to do that because they are very basic.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Depends on the specs of the game.
> 
> You can run benchmark software which will give you an indication of how good your system is. This is what overclockers use to see what score they get.
> 
> ...


Well i dont think i ever used a benchmark, is it the same as the Auto Detect option in game since it scans the PC. 
I mean a site like Enter you full Pc specs and Game you want tested and it will show how much Fps you will are "Supposed" to get and at what settings.


The only reason i want to buy consoles is that i wont need to upgrade anything, its just insert DvD and Relax while on PC there are Milion stuff to know like just knowing overclocking takes weeks i guess.

Btw i need to correct myself about far cry 3 , i disabled DX11 and now i have 20Fps with Medium-High settings.

ITs weird cause i had a few settings on low like textures and i set it on High and i think my Fps actually INCREASED instead of going down 

And i think i can set all my settings on ultra and maybe my Fps will drop by 2-5Fps.

Btw Since its my Cpu is bottlenecking my Graphic card , how much would you say its botlenecking it, 10%.20% ?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, but with consoles, you are going to need to buy a new xbox soon, and you need to pay $60 for games, rather then a lot less on the PC due to steam sales, and you can only play a few games on consoles compared to.. almost every game made in the past 15 years on a PC


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> Yes, but with consoles, you are going to need to buy a new xbox soon, and you need to pay $60 for games, rather then a lot less on the PC due to steam sales, and you can only play a few games on consoles compared to.. almost every game made in the past 15 years on a PC


well at least its better than having a bottleneck that doesnt have a good Fps in newest games.

Btw do you have any experiance with the Game Debate Site ? just registered to see how much Fps I should be having in a few games and i need to know something .

I did Scan a few games and it allways shows i should be having more like +15Fps more.
LIke it shows Prototype 2 that i should be having 40Fps on ULTRA settings and i can only set LOW and it shows that in Far Cry 3 i should have 40Fps and i have 20Fps.

MAybe i should format my PC soon but is there a way to format it From a ISO file on the HDD ?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Get a new computer, you won't have a bottleneck. 
You are trying to play games released in 2012/13 on a CPU that came out _five years ago_
Conroe (microprocessor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You could try to overclock it, but it'll give you a performance boost much akin to putting a tail fin on a car will give you more miles per gallon.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> Get a new computer, you won't have a bottleneck.
> You are trying to play games released in 2012/13 on a CPU that came out _five years ago_
> Conroe (microprocessor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You could try to overclock it, but it'll give you a performance boost much akin to putting a tail fin on a car will give you more miles per gallon.


Its imposible to find a job here, it took me months to collect 250Dollars to buy a card and PSU cause i thought the bottleneck wont be that big.

Yea its really old but it still aint dead.
I just set the Far Cry 3 which has amazing graphics on Ultra/max and i get 17Fps  which is great considering i am playing it with a 5 years old CPu.
Even 7 Fps increase by overclocking would be worth it.

Can you guess how much performance would i get if i OC it from 2.0 Ghz to 3.6 Ghz ?

ITs either spending money on the cooler or going to gym .


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Let's be perfectly clear about one thing and that is using a bitorrent down-loader will expose system to Malware which is why in our Malware Forum, they will not even work with you until you remove it. Having such a down loader present and not using it will still make your system accessible to all kinds of Malware so I would not go any further without scanning with Malwarebytes and Emisoft as the likelihood the Malware is creating your issue is much greater than what you are looking at.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

BAN_KAI said:


> Its imposible to find a job here, it took me months to collect 250Dollars to buy a card and PSU cause i thought the bottleneck wont be that big.
> 
> Yea its really old but it still aint dead.
> I just set the Far Cry 3 which has amazing graphics on Ultra/max and i get 17Fps which is great considering i am playing it with a 5 years old CPu.
> ...


Well, have you considered playing the games on super low settings?

If playing the latest and greatest games with every single graphical option on high is what you want to achieve, you would be best at buying a new computer.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Let's be perfectly clear about one thing and that is using a bitorrent down-loader will expose system to Malware which is why in our Malware Forum, they will not even work with you until you remove it. Having such a down loader present and not using it will still make your system accessible to all kinds of Malware so I would not go any further without scanning with Malwarebytes and Emisoft as the likelihood the Malware is creating your issue is much greater than what you are looking at.


Hmm its not like i download stuff from the sites i dont recognise or files that dont have 10000 of seeders.
I also did Scan my PC a few hours ago and nothing was detected.




wkw427 said:


> Well, have you considered playing the games on super low settings?
> 
> If playing the latest and greatest games with every single graphical option on high is what you want to achieve, you would be best at buying a new computer.


I think you didnt understand,, I does not mater if i set all the settings to Ultra LOW , i would still get the same FPS as the higher settings since the CPU is bottlenecking it.
IF by OCing the Cpu by at least 10Fps extra i would be able to max out every new game with good fps 

Like LOW Settings Far Cry 3=20Fps
Ultra Settings=17FPS 

So the difference between LOWEst and Highest settings is just like 3 FPS so i just leave it at High.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I see.. Well, you can try to OC, but I would HIGHLY advise against keeping it going long term. Without a better cooling solution, you really run the risk of breaking something. 


Downloading pirated software from torrents is ricky. I do not care where you download it from.
Whenever a new sims game comes out, there are half a dozen listings on the biggest piracy site. I know a mate who always downloads them, and they downloaded one with a trusted name in the title. Turns out it was a rootkit. 

Unless you are given the source code for something you download with bit torrent, and you know HOW to look at it, you are pretty much always going to be at risk. 



Rich-M said:


> Let's be perfectly clear about one thing and that is using a bitorrent down-loader will expose system to Malware which is why in our Malware Forum, they will not even work with you until you remove it. Having such a down loader present and not using it will still make your system accessible to all kinds of Malware so I would not go any further without scanning with Malwarebytes and Emisoft as the likelihood the Malware is creating your issue is much greater than what you are looking at.


Truth be said, the same can be said if you have a computer connected to the internet.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> I see.. Well, you can try to OC, but I would HIGHLY advise against keeping it going long term. Without a better cooling solution, you really run the risk of breaking something.
> 
> 
> Downloading pirated software from torrents is ricky. I do not care where you download it from.
> ...



Yes i will try to OC but with a newer cooler since my CPU usage is kinda high even now , can you maybe suggest similar coolers for 775 cause PC shops dont have Zalman coolers, something similar price ?

But i think i will try to use OC Software instead of Bios since doing it in Bios has a higher chance to frying it.
And i read i have to observe the pc for 12 hours and do nothing in case of overheating ?

I was never really worried about viruses and malware since honestly i never get any of them for like 5 years.
VIruses just dont want to enter my PC, i even used to not even have any AV software installed for a long time xD


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

BAN_KAI said:


> Yes i will try to OC but with a newer cooler since my CPU usage is kinda high even now , can you maybe suggest similar coolers for 775 cause PC shops dont have Zalman coolers, something similar price ?


Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT 2 Ball CPU Cooling Fan/Heatsink


> But i think i will try to use OC Software instead of Bios since doing it in Bios has a higher chance to frying it.
> And i read i have to observe the pc for 12 hours and do nothing in case of overheating ?


You are mistaken. OCing from windows can do more damage.. You should only EVER oc from the bios


> I was never really worried about viruses and malware since honestly i never get any of them for like 5 years.
> VIruses just dont want to enter my PC, i even used to not even have any AV software installed for a long time xD


You can have a virus and not know about it.. Especially if you don't have anything to scan.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT 2 Ball CPU Cooling Fan/Heatsink
> 
> You are mistaken. OCing from windows can do more damage.. You should only EVER oc from the bios
> 
> ...


LOl i mean Not Zalman products like Cooler Master etc since i only see Zalman coolers that are being sold "USED" cant find them anywhere New.
And i cant order outside my counters, no credit card.

I read a bit and no one mentions anything about SOftware OC being more dangerous than Bios OC, they just say its way easier to use and its great and fast.

Hmm i am using the newest NOD Antivirus and it never detects anything, i dont think any virus passed though the AV.

I dont want to go trough all this trouble over buying and overclocking just to see my Fps wont increase at all.
I wont buy it if it wont increase Fps by at least +10Fps.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

What websites are you able to buy from?


Also, you would be much better off just saving your money and buying a new computer.It isn't cost effective to spend money upgrading a 5 year old computer


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I told you before overclocking software can go very wrong and damage things this is why overclocking is done via the BIOS.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> What websites are you able to buy from?
> 
> 
> Also, you would be much better off just saving your money and buying a new computer.It isn't cost effective to spend money upgrading a 5 year old computer


THey are no English Sites, there are only a few coolers and they are all really expensive , here is the link and 5Dollars are like 10KM , just double it PLUS COMPUTERS | online prodavnica

The thing is i dont want to collect anymore since i spent like the whole year collecting money for that PSU and Graphic Card.

I am just unsure, playing games with 20FPS is playable, might even get a extra 5Fps if i format and everything should be ok.



greenbrucelee said:


> I told you before overclocking software can go very wrong and damage things this is why overclocking is done via the BIOS.


yes i read that you wrote that and i googled a bit and other people say its risky cause you never know what that OC software might change while in Bios you have control of everything.

OH and i need to know what game settings use the most CPU power ? i noticed when i set Shadows to LOW i get a massive Fps boost, every other setting doesnt really mater.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

It depends highly based on the game.

I know for a fact Source games (half life2, team fortress 2, left 4 dead) can be played with a very bad graphics card on moderate settings, but when you try to play it with the Thor of GPUs and a sub-par CPU, the games ar elal but unplayable.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What wkw427 is true.

Take world in conflict that is a very cpu intensive game whilst games like crysis really stress the cpu and graphics card along with some ram. Then take a game such as deus ex human revolution it is largely gpu heavy and not really heavy at all on the cpu or ram whereas a similar game called dishonoured is ram and gpu intensive.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> It depends highly based on the game.
> 
> I know for a fact Source games (half life2, team fortress 2, left 4 dead) can be played with a very bad graphics card on moderate settings, but when you try to play it with the Thor of GPUs and a sub-par CPU, the games ar elal but unplayable.


I do know that but i am talking about ingame settings like Details or Physx like so far i have tested 6 games and in all 6 Disabling Shadows gave me like 8Fps boost while i did try other settings none of them helped as disabling Shadows so i think Cpu is responsible for procesing "Shadow" option.





greenbrucelee said:


> What wkw427 is true.
> 
> Take world in conflict that is a very cpu intensive game whilst games like crysis really stress the cpu and graphics card along with some ram. Then take a game such as deus ex human revolution it is largely gpu heavy and not really heavy at all on the cpu or ram whereas a similar game called dishonoured is ram and gpu intensive.


But how can you tell exactly what part the game demands the most ? it would be great if i could find a way to select new games that demand Less CPU and more Gpu before i buy them but i cant find it or my google skills just suck .

I type "Less Cpu demanding games 2012" and it shows me some totally random crap


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

BAN_KAI said:


> I do know that but i am talking about ingame settings like Details or Physx like so far i have tested 6 games and in all 6 Disabling Shadows gave me like 8Fps boost while i did try other settings none of them helped as disabling Shadows so i think Cpu is responsible for procesing "Shadow" option.


Yes, most of the time, shading is done by the CPU, but it all depends on the game engine


> But how can you tell exactly what part the game demands the most ? it would be great if i could find a way to select new games that demand Less CPU and more Gpu before i buy them but i cant find it or my google skills just suck .
> 
> I type "Less Cpu demanding games 2012" and it shows me some totally random crap


You look at reviews and the game specs. Unless you personally ask the coders who optimized the game engine, you really aren't going to know for sure without trying it yourself. Such is the woes of trying to play modern games on a seven year old cpu


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As said you will have to get the game and then you can run it along side task manager to see whats being used. Or you can download fraps to see your fps.

The only ways is to go by specs really though. If your at the bottom of the specs then you know the system will just about run it well. If your in the middle of the specs then you should get ok performance whilst being at the top *should* give you the best out of the game.

Although some specs are over stated.

Take skyrim for example. This game was never optimised for a multi core processor so actually runs very good on single core processors. It was also only designed to run on less than 2GB RAM and for 32 bit systems. Although it did run on 64 bit systems but would sometimes crash for no apparent reason.

This is why a mod was created for it to take advantage of multi core processors and more ram.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> Yes, most of the time, shading is done by the CPU, but it all depends on the game engine
> 
> 
> You look at reviews and the game specs. Unless you personally ask the coders who optimized the game engine, you really aren't going to know for sure without trying it yourself. Such is the woes of trying to play modern games on a seven year old cpu


Thats what i want to know, if any other settings are mainly being used by the CPU, and nah i only read the reviews after i finish the game like Mass Effect 3 ending xD




greenbrucelee said:


> As said you will have to get the game and then you can run it along side task manager to see whats being used. Or you can download fraps to see your fps.
> 
> The only ways is to go by specs really though. If your at the bottom of the specs then you know the system will just about run it well. If your in the middle of the specs then you should get ok performance whilst being at the top *should* give you the best out of the game.
> 
> ...


Ah hell, like i said nothing is ever simple, someone would make a fortune by making software that will detect stuff like that xD.

And about Skyrim you are right, even when i get my old 9800gt i could play Skyim on High setings without much problems, the game was really nicely made not until all of these new games that are Console ports.

The last 4 games i played were console ports and they were ALL ****** ported like Prototype 2,Alan Wake, Dark Souls , there is so much stuff to consider about fps.

I just installed Bad COmpany 2 and i get like 15 FPS and same for NFS Most Wanted 2012 -__-


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You are saying you buy games without first reading reviews to see if they are good or not?

I'm leaving this thread. Best of luck to you in your endeavors. I've helped you as much as I am able to.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why dont you read the specs of the games and reviews before buying the game. You would have more luck by throwing your money out of the window.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

wkw427 said:


> You are saying you buy games without first reading reviews to see if they are good or not?
> 
> I'm leaving this thread. Best of luck to you in your endeavors. I've helped you as much as I am able to.


i dont really need reviews since i only buy those games i am certain they are good like TES,Crysis,Mass Effect, Bioware games etc 

And my friend gives lends me his steam account so i can try those games and later on buy them if i like them.



greenbrucelee said:


> why dont you read the specs of the games and reviews before buying the game. You would have more luck by throwing your money out of the window.


Because in my experiance specs are not really accurate,and actually i do read the specs and i didnt say i didnt.

I allways use the can you run it site .

You dont need to reply any longer since further discusion is kinda pointless.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Mass effect 1 was good, mass effect 2 was ok mass effect 3 was absolute crap and the only sites that gave it good scores were the ones that BIOWARE gave money to.

There are many review sites who will say a game is good if the publisher pays them to say that. Independant review sites are good.

Back to the original post if your gonna overclock you need a good cooler, a good power supply and it must be done manually otherwise you may end up with a dead system.


----------



## BAN_KAI (Nov 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Mass effect 1 was good, mass effect 2 was ok mass effect 3 was absolute crap and the only sites that gave it good scores were the ones that BIOWARE gave money to.
> 
> There are many review sites who will say a game is good if the publisher pays them to say that. Independant review sites are good.
> 
> Back to the original post if your gonna overclock you need a good cooler, a good power supply and it must be done manually otherwise you may end up with a dead system.


MAss Effect 2 was more like a damn DLC than a real game, didnt like it at all and ME3 was the worst out of all of them. IT felt so empty and only the Leviathan Dlc was great.



So for now lets finish this cooler discussion until i have further questions.

Thanks everyone who posted in this thread and i hope microsoft hires you as a boss position xD


----------

